# Delete tune 2017 duramax



## Elgatoloco

Looking for some input on delete and tune on 2017 duramax 2500.

Anyone have one done pros cons etc? Where is a good reputable place??

Thanks

Tom


----------



## dk2429

Maybe someone has finally done it, but as far I know, I don't think anyone has cracked into the L5P computers yet.. Could be wrong though. If someone has found a way around it, I'd definitely do it.

Not to derail, but how are you liking that truck? The only Duramax I haven't driven yet is that L5P.


----------



## goodwood

Heard the same. No deletes for the lp5.


----------



## Hunter11

Banks and AFE Power have a few things out for it but no full delete kits I know of. I have a 17 Dually but don't plan on touching it as long as I have my warranty.

http://shop.bankspower.com/c-95-vehicle-specific-2017-chevy-duramax-l5p.html

http://afepower.com/new-2017-chevygmc-duramax-l5p-performance-parts-intake-exhaust-tuner


----------



## clkelley1978

I'm interested as well.. Just bought a new 2018 HD2500 and wanted some input. After 3 Ford F250's and the last 2010 6.4L only making 164K, I've switched to GMC Dura-Max...


----------



## dk2429

clkelley1978 said:


> I'm interested as well.. Just bought a new 2018 HD2500 and wanted some input. After 3 Ford F250's and the last 2010 6.4L only making 164K, I've switched to GMC Dura-Max...


Good choice and welcome to having a man card. Duramax with that Allison transmission is hard to beat


----------



## Elgatoloco

The truck is great pulls very well and is very good throttle response it gets up and goes pretty good.

Just thinking of doing somethingâ€™s to it in the future wanting to get a few ideas.

Thx

Tom


----------



## theyallbreak

Theres been one successful flash that i know of but it will be awhile until released to public


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet

Kory Willis / PPEI Is all I ever hear Duramax Guys talk about. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all

Good Luck finding that delete. Let me know when you find it. I have been waiting impatiently for a year.


----------



## goodwood

Wow not cheap. $4k.


----------



## CumminsMan

*Even the Strongest relationship can be broken*


----------



## SeaY'all

The announcement was just made. 2500 to reflash your ECU. It has to be sent to IL to be done then reinstalled with the deletes. By the time you add 5 inch turbo back, tunes and the delete, You are in for 6k 

Worth Every single penny!!


----------



## goodwood

$6k is 2/3rds of the way to a built diesel engine.


----------



## D.L.

Who does tuning/delete in North Houston on Duramax? Buddy wants to do his 2016


----------



## goodwood

Ppei in lake charles


----------



## SeaY'all

D.L. said:


> Who does tuning/delete in North Houston on Duramax? Buddy wants to do his 2016


I used Extreme offroad in Katy. They did great work and We are running the PPEI tunes.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

Has anyone used relentless diesel performance in Willis) My 15 duramax just dropped the 
Error codes P0420 catalyst low efficiency (Bank 1), Catalytic Converters 
Only 83500miles crazy anyone else had this problem with there Chevy low miles it's a
$1.200 fix. At 45000 the def tank went out at least it was under warranty that's a $800-$900 fix every time I think It's time for a delete. And maybe the cost.


----------



## housewolf

Hoytbowhunter said:


> Has anyone used relentless diesel performance in Willis) My 15 duramax just dropped the
> Error codes P0420 catalyst low efficiency (Bank 1), Catalytic Converters
> Only 83500miles crazy anyone else had this problem with there Chevy low miles it's a
> $1.200 fix. At 45000 the def tank went out at least it was under warranty that's a $800-$900 fix every time I think It's time for a delete. And maybe the cost.


Not the answer to the question you posted, but I believe emissions components warranty is 100K miles


----------



## Vitrek08

I got my 2017 Denali deleted right after Christmas. Itâ€™s a EFI Live tunes but custome tunes by PBD Diesel out of Selma. Totally new truck. Highly recommend yâ€™all guys doing it, very affordable. Itâ€™s not what everyone thinks these trucks are running to get deleted.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

Vitrek08 said:


> I got my 2017 Denali deleted right after Christmas. Itâ€™s a EFI Live tunes but custome tunes by PBD Diesel out of Selma. Totally new truck. Highly recommend yâ€™all guys doing it, very affordable. Itâ€™s not what everyone thinks these trucks are running to get deleted.


What is the difference on the tunes when you say EFI live, is it adjustable tunes. relentless installs a EFI delete tune it's not adjustable they said they can bump up the HP at the install, but it doesn't have multiple tunes. Thanks


----------



## Vitrek08

Hoytbowhunter said:


> What is the difference on the tunes when you say EFI live, is it adjustable tunes. relentless installs a EFI delete tune it's not adjustable they said they can bump up the HP at the install, but it doesn't have multiple tunes. Thanks


Yes itâ€™s adjustable, mine has 4 settings. Stock, street 35 extra HP, tow 85 extra HP and performance 115 extra HP. I run mine on tow all the time, thatâ€™s when I see the best fuel economy and performance just as in daily driving.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

Vitrek08 said:


> Yes itâ€™s adjustable, mine has 4 settings. Stock, street 35 extra HP, tow 85 extra HP and performance 115 extra HP. I run mine on tow all the time, thatâ€™s when I see the best fuel economy and performance just as in daily driving.


Thanks 08,


----------



## Hog-Pilot

Hoytbowhunter said:


> Has anyone used relentless diesel performance in Willis) My 15 duramax just dropped the
> Error codes P0420 catalyst low efficiency (Bank 1), Catalytic Converters
> Only 83500miles crazy anyone else had this problem with there Chevy low miles it's a
> $1.200 fix. At 45000 the def tank went out at least it was under warranty that's a $800-$900 fix every time I think It's time for a delete. And maybe the cost.


Yes I have and would use him again. He did some great work on my '04 LB7. Has his own dyno also.


----------



## SeaY'all

PPEI tuning price just went down by 999.00


----------



## TheKodiak

Hunter11 said:


> Banks and AFE Power have a few things out for it but no full delete kits I know of. I have a 17 Dually but don't plan on touching it as long as I have my warranty.
> 
> http://shop.bankspower.com/c-95-vehicle-specific-2017-chevy-duramax-l5p.html
> 
> http://afepower.com/new-2017-chevygmc-duramax-l5p-performance-parts-intake-exhaust-tuner


I went with the Banks Ram Air Intake. It took about thirty minutes to install, but only because I had to go to the parts store to replace the screws I lost. Other than that, it sounds better, a little more power, and better highway mileage.


----------



## Elgatoloco

That looks nice!

I still have not pulled the trigger the $6k price tag still has me with sticker shock.

I have been kicking around the derrangger cold air intake and exhaust from banks.

Truck currently has 75k on the miles still have extended warranty and bought a daily driver so still kicking things around.

Thanks for all the input

Tom


----------



## TheKodiak

ElGatoLoco said:


> That looks nice!
> 
> I still have not pulled the trigger the $6k price tag still has me with sticker shock.
> 
> I have been kicking around the derrangger cold air intake and exhaust from banks.
> 
> Truck currently has 75k on the miles still have extended warranty and bought a daily driver so still kicking things around.
> 
> Thanks for all the input
> 
> Tom


Don't forget the derranger tuner. Combined with the the intake and exhaust, you should have over 500hp and 1000lbs of torque. I'm looking to score the tuner here soon. And from what I've gathered, it won't void the factory warranty.

https://www.bankspower.com/i-2813-d...C||model=SIERRA 2500 HD||submodel=6.6L DIESEL


----------



## Flat Nasty

I void warranties! the reason you tune and delete them for most people fixs the only issues you are going to have in the first 100k. which is your dpf and egr system. pay the money and be done with it. plus you will love your truck even more! if you have an l5p you are looking at the fastest and cheapest way to 700+ hp by just deleting and tuning the truck. good luck and have fun!


----------



## Elgatoloco

Anyone have any feed back on someone local for doing turning and delete?

Also anyone upgraded fuel filter system on the L5p this plastic setup sucks.

Thx

Tom


----------



## 348473

TheKodiak said:


> Don't forget the derranger tuner. Combined with the the intake and exhaust, you should have over 500hp and 1000lbs of torque. I'm looking to score the tuner here soon. And from what I've gathered, it won't void the factory warranty.
> 
> https://www.bankspower.com/i-2813-d...C||model=SIERRA 2500 HD||submodel=6.6L DIESEL


I smell a new transmission in your future.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## theyallbreak

motor ops are gdp.. i believe you still have to pull the ecm and swap it


----------



## Elgatoloco

I donâ€™t understand first part of this.

Thanks for input.

Tom



theyallbreak said:


> motor ops are gdp.. i believe you still have to pull the ecm and swap it


----------

